# What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Mafia Win]



## Coloursfall (May 7, 2012)

In the land of Ooo, there are a number of strange and interesting citizens...but not all of them are quite wholesome. Over the last week or so, prominent people (and non-people) from all over Ooo have been vanishing... And when these people vanished, they appeared again in a different place, deep in the bowels of a twisting castle of dark stone. They tried to find a way out, first individually and then together from desperation, but an exit was nowhere to be found.

And finally, seemingly when the entity who lived here had finished their collecting, a soft voice spoke to all, filling the castle and its walls no matter where or how seemingly quiet the speaker was.

"Welcome to my castle, champions of Ooo. I have chosen you for this game of mine, I hope you will play it well...! A few in your number seek to kill the rest of you. You are all armed with a single weapon, and must ferret out the traitors..."

An uneasy silence spread. Was that true...? Weeks of being trapped seemed to have done something to the mental state of the trapped ones. Perhaps they should try for a way to play this so called game. 

---

Roles are out, *36 hours*.  To Recap - First Night is 36 Hours, and every day and night after is 24. You have *two* abstains. Also you can post in-character if you like.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Night 0]*

Dawn rises over the castle, and the inhabitants pour from their rooms, curious and wary. It is then they know that one of their number is missing. A quick search reveals the body.

Ice King is sprawled in the hallway on his back, motionless, in a pool of water. The cause of death is very obvious - there is a hole clean through his chest. The hallway is covered in pools of water, and still-melting chunks of ice, showing the wizard put up an impressive fight.

*Ice King (Chief Zackrai) is dead. He is Chaotic (mafia) Aligned.

You have 24 Hours.*


----------



## see ya (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Haha! Well, that was fast. One step closer to finding the killers! Not surprising... he was always kind of a creeper. 

But man, still that's a really gnarly way to go :C


----------



## Sylph (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Well that was lump'in fast. *quickly dials phone* OMG, you'll never geuss what just happened....no no not that....oh really? Brad did that?....omg omg omg no WAAAY!

...oh right, what I was calling about. I'm like...trapped in a place with a bunch of smooth people, but that like alright and junk because we'll be out soon. But guess what! Ice King is like dead and junk. Can you lump'in believe it?

...oh sorry gotta go now. People are starting to stare at me and junk....like more than usual, not that I'm not used to people looking at me because I'm so lump'in hot. Gotta go bye. *closes phone*

So what now?


----------



## Zexion (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Oh, wow... That is a weird way to. Poor Ice King...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 9, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Who's Tree Trunks? It was obviously that person, and it had to be vigkill.


----------



## K'yoril (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Finn the Human: Sunflower
Jake the Dog: Blastoise Fortooate
Princess Bubblegum: LS99
Marceline The Vampire Queen: Raichie Belle
Ice King: Chief Zackrai
Lady Rainicorn: Control of Dialga
BMO: J. Squirtles Addams
Flame Princess: Squirrel
Lumpy Space Princess: HighMoon
Tree Trunks: Flora
Susan Strong: Coroxn
Me-Mow: K'yoril


----------



## Monoking (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

*Had been sitting in the corner, tuning Axe-bass*
...
*Slowly looks over at JSA*
The tiny elephant? What makes you think it was her, exactly?


----------



## Zexion (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

*Looks at Vampire Queen, then to BMO*

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

I haven't seen an episode with Tree Trunks, but I heard she was an elephant, so yeah. I screwed up real bad. Sorry Flora. :P

But I have suspicions about Flame Princess, because the Almighty Flavor says there were pools of water and melting ice. *scoots along*


----------



## see ya (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Yeah, but man, how could Flame Princess blow a nasty hole in somebody? If it was her there'd at least be burn marks on the body and stuff. Or on something. And Tree Trunks is an elephant, yeah, but she's really tiny, and also old. I doubt she'd be able to do that. 

My only guess for anyone able to make a nice, neat hole in a person like that would be Lady Rainicorn with her horn (unless Susan somehow managed to punch a literal hole through him). But if he came up mafia, then that means obviously this wasn't a mafia kill. 

I'm with the people that says that someone's trying to root out the bad guys, and got a lucky hit in getting one. But this still doesn't give us any clues on who the rest of the bad guys are...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Ice totally melts all the time, dude. Not a big deal. I dunno who else could've done it though!

Sucks that he's dead, though. He was... kinda cool in a dumb way.

I wish I could say that my lady couldn't do nothing like that but you know. She is pretty pointy. And also pretty pretty. ;D


----------



## Sylph (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Maybe its Me-Mow, because...well...isn't she like a Assassin-in-training and junk? Doesn't mean she's evil, doesn't make her good either though but whatever. Maybe the cat is the vig or whatever.

*playing with phone* Not that is lump'in matter now. We should be trying to figure out who the bad guys are and get rid of them before more people die and junk. Not much to go on since this doesn't look like a bad guy type of kill and junk. But we could think of who would be working with him...if anyone could ever stand to work with that lump'in Princess Snatcher.


----------



## Zexion (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

I don't have any idea on who did it. What should we do?


----------



## Coloursfall (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Awarding an extension due to the forum erroring and my being busy - you have until *9PM GMT -7*, or approximately *10* more hours.


----------



## Squirrel (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

(I have no idea how to portray a character who's been around for all of fourteen minutes...)

An ice elemental mafia member dying works for me. And a hole in the chest seems more Rainicorn-like than Me-mow; she's more of a poisoning type, isn't she?


----------



## K'yoril (May 10, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

I have no stabbing capabilities what-so-ever. I can only do poisony stuff.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

So what should we do? I could go ask Football...


----------



## see ya (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Well, seeing as we got no real leads and two abstains, as well as haven't really lost any innocent people yet, we might as well...

*Abstain.*


----------



## Sylph (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

*folds arms* Fine. But we better get better lump'in clues and junk later.

*Abstaining* or whatever.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 11, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

There is some uneasy discussion, but the trapped ones can't seem to figure out who could have done this... They decide that they will wait it out.

*No-one has died. 24 Hours for Night Actions.*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 1]*

Dawn breaks.

The trapped ones gather, and quickly stumble upon quite a mess. Blood spatters the carpet of the great hall, flung to walls and floor in frantic splashes, as if a fierce struggle had happened here. In the centre of the hall, lay a small, yellow-furred body, the killing blow evident even among the other wounds - one lies over the jugular, a lucky shot. 

*Jake the Dog (Blastoise Fortooate) is dead. He was Lawful-Aligned. 24 Hours.*


[As a note - if anyone fails to send it a night action/state you won't be using yours on the next night, and yours is not a choose-when-to-use-it one, I *will* modkill them for inactivity.]


----------



## see ya (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

...Jake? 

Jake, buddy? 

No... no no no no NO this can't be HAPPENING.

W-why'd they... JAKE!

Well... o-okay... we.. *snff* gotta find who did this... who killed my buddy...


----------



## Sylph (May 13, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

Oh. My. Glob.

What the _lump_ happened...


----------



## Squirrel (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

Well, there was a struggle (Also, pools of water vs pools/splashes of blood?) when the Ice King died, so that in and of itself may not mean much. I'm not sure what the killing blow on the jugular might signify, either.


----------



## Coroxn (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

Rain...i...corn....have...teeth...to...savage...and have...horn to...poke hole....

[Susan doesn't say much, so....yeah. Sorry cannon.]


----------



## Sylph (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

Rainicorn wouldn't kill Jake. they were like a couple and junk.


----------



## Zexion (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

Not Jake... No!!


----------



## see ya (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

*sniff* I..don't think this was Rainicorn. T-the... cut's too neat-lookin'... 

I think it was Me-Mow... she does have a dagger, and it did say that the shot was "lucky"... she can't do much at once, but all she'd have to do is get a little cut on his neck... a-and that would make a lot of blood...

That or Marceline... w-with the axe and everything...


----------



## Sylph (May 14, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

Alright. Lets try to get to the lump'in bottom of this stuff.

So far we know Ice King and Jake are dead. This is tragic and junk but we gotta find the ones trying to kill us first. Finn here says maybe Me-Mow or Marceline, but that can't be the only ones you guys are thinking could be doing this.

For glob's sake will you guys help narrow down who is behind this so we can go home and junk?


----------



## K'yoril (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

It wasn't me. Like I said before, I can only do poison stuff.


----------



## Sylph (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

...we are not going anywhere. Either we risk doing nothing and finding another dead in the morning, or we risk being wrong by accusing someone.

Gawd....what are we going to do for lump'in sakes.


----------



## see ya (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*



K'yoril said:


> It wasn't me. Like I said before, I can only do poison stuff.


You have a dagger. It says so in your description. You could have done it and you know it.


----------



## Sylph (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

...Lump.

You know what I'm going to get this ball rolling. All these smooth people are going to die from not doing anything anyways, and we may as well _try_ to lump'in find the killers.

*Me-Mow*


----------



## Squirrel (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

*Me-mow*. In theory, maybe she even has an acidic poison that dissolved a hole in Ice King's throat?


----------



## Zexion (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

*Me-Mow*

It just seems so obvious. Poison, knives, blood... *shiver*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

Yay, bandwagon!

*Me-mow*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 15, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

The group slowly turns on one of their own, hissing and whispering to each other. There are tears and arguments, but they soon come do a decision - the little cat has to die. Lady Rainicorn takes her place as the one to do the job, dealing swift justice with her horn.

But it seems, there was no blood on her paws.

*Me-Mow is dead. She was Lawful-Aligned. 24 Hours for night actions.*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 2]*

Dawn rises over the castle, pale rays breaking the darkness within.

But parts are still in shadow...

After a short search, Lumpy Space Princess is found still in her room. There are no signs of a struggle, but her lumpy face still bears an expression of surprise, despite being several feet from her body, head cleaved clean off in a single strike. The wall behind her slumped body is sprayed with the thick fluid lumpy people have instead of blood.

*Lumpy Space Princess (HighMoon) is dead. She was Lawful-Aligned. 24 hours.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

I have a feeling this was Flynn's work. We're friends and all, but there is a huge amount of evidence pointing to this. There was no struggle and face since Finn was LSP's friend and her face could have been sliced clean off. So speak off buddy. I will kill you if it benefits all of us. :I


----------



## Zexion (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

I really don't want to point fingers any more, we already killed 1 innocent.

_*maybe out of character, maybe not, i haven't seen an episode w/my character*_


----------



## see ya (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

W-what? Man why are you looking at me? You know killing innocent people is against my alignment! D: 

I'm not the only one with a slicing weapon that LSP would be surprised to see, you know. What about Marceline? I know LSP liked to sing, and she knows it too. It's easy to think that Marceline wanted to have a jam session with her and then offed her when her guard was down. Don't make hasty assumptions, man. 

Also my name's not even Flynn.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

Does anyone know if LSP and Marceline are friends? And |Flynn, I'm not accusing of you being mafia. I just said you killed LSP.

________
l :I 0 +  E  I'm hoping that looks like Beemo.
----------


----------



## see ya (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

LSP and Marceline might not have been close, but LSP had a gigantic ego. It'd be easy to get close enough to her to kill without a struggle. All one would have to do is butter her up a little and... and...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

You and LSP were close. That explains a lot. The surprised look she had. Maybe you're a vig. Maybe not. I'm watching you.


----------



## see ya (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

*sighs* Fine... if it will defend my honour and LSP's memory, I will put my head on the line. I'm the roleblocker. Without giving away more than I'm allowed to, LSP was very helpful in me doing my job, so we worked together. Sadly there was some bad luck and some miscommunication, and... a-and this happened... 

So don't be so quick to point your fingers at me, not after we were working so hard to get to the bottom of this...


----------



## Squirrel (May 16, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

There was a struggle with Jake's death, though. He'd have had more reason to be surprised if it were Finn in theory. I guess LSP could've been snuck up on. Marceline wouldn't make much noise, what with her floating and all. Or it could just have easily been someone harmless that wouldn't immediately make sense as a culprit.

But as you said, we're two innocents down, and even when we thought we had a lead, Me-mow turned out to be innocent, so we shouldn't jump to conclusions too quickly. Maybe we should just find someone to roleblock for now.


----------



## Coroxn (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

Lumpy Spacw Princess very productive, killed for that.

Flavor text very misleading. Maybe random, maybe random mafia chosen to kill inthe flavor text. Stop killing for flavor text.

Who we Roleblock?


----------



## see ya (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

Well, if we're going to roleblock instead of lynch, then I guess that counts as an *Abstain*. I certainly hope this leads to something productive because this is the last one... wish me luck guys.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

Question is, who do we lynch? We only get two abstains. I think we should roleblock Marceline. :I


----------



## Coloursfall (May 17, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time! [Day 3]*

The sun is quickly descending, and Finn seems to be the only one to notice, proposing that they abstain from causing a death this day. As no-one seems to disagree, or for that matter even speak up otherwise, the castle allows it. 

Everyone returns to their beds, wary.

*No-one has died. 24 Hours for night actions.*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

Dawn rises over an uneasy castle. 

The body of the next victim was quickly discovered, in the large dining room. 

The group stumbles upon the body of Princess Bubblegum on top of the long table, on her back and unseeing eyes staring up at the ceiling, her crown knocked off and laying on the floor. After a careful examination, the cause of death is determined - whoever attacked her crushed her windpipe with relative ease. She seems to have been placed on the table after the fact, clothes unruffled as if they were smoothed out with a gentle hand.

*Princess Bubblegum (LS99/Zero Moment) is dead. She was Lawful-Aligned. 24 hours.*


----------



## see ya (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

P-Peebles...? Princess...? 

O-oh no... 

Well.. *snff* This method of death d-doesn't leave us many clues...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 18, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

There is a small clue. _Crushed._ Susan. Maybe. Or an inactive kill.


----------



## Squirrel (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

Well, it seems like all the kills match different individuals each time, so flavour text might not be much to go by. I suppose we could always inactive lynch if needed, but we have time to discuss.


----------



## Squirrel (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

(24 hours is a pretty narrow time frame to discuss and lynch. Where is everyone?)

From what I can tell...
Night 1, Ice King dies. Struggle, hole in the chest, melting/ed ice everywhere. Rainicorn, Me-mow, and I are suspects.
Night 2, Jake dies. "Fierce" struggle, pools and splashes of blood everywhere, fatal wound on the jugular. Me-mow (innocent) and Rainicorn are suspects.
Night 3, LSP. No struggle, surprised and beheaded. Finn and Marceline are suspects.
Night 4, Bubblegum strangled, crown got knocked off (minor struggle?) and body is handled with care. Susan is a suspect, though an inactive kill is possible.

I'd guess that there could be some kind of a framer role, but that seems unlikely, and admittedly, I can't figure out how that would work anyway. Also can't think of any characters that're friends (or at least get along) with BBG and LSP, but not Jake and the Ice King. Maybe they indicate whether or not it was an inactive kill?

And it's a stretch, but I can sort of see how Rainicorn might be Mafia. She could stab holes, slit throats, maaaybe behead with her horn, and maaaaybe strangle Bubblegum by wrapping around her tightly. And she's (he's) only posted once. Seeing as we have to lynch, would you care to defend yourself, Rainicorn?


----------



## Coroxn (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

Also, remember when Lumpy Space Princess died, it was if if she was snuck up on. Rainicorn could fly silently, making a surprise attack very easy...

We don't have any abstains, any more, so *Rainicorn*.


----------



## Zexion (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

Go ahead and lynch me, but you will rue it. No way to defend myself w/o giving myself off to either side.


----------



## Squirrel (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

That's incredibly vague, and not at all helpful. Any player, regardless of alignment, can make that defense. 
*Rainicorn.*


----------



## Zexion (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

Go for it, just wait for what happens.


----------



## see ya (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

I'm sorry, Jake...

*Rainicorn*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 19, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

Sunset comes quickly, and accusations fly, before finally settling on what to do. One of their number has to die. The group votes on who is the most likely killer, finally settling on Lady Rainicorn. She tries to defend herself, but to no avail. It is decided.

Marceline steps up to do the deed, Axe Bass heavy in her hands and face unreadable - the death of the Princess hit her hard too, it seems. A single swing, and it's over.

*Lady Rainicorn (Control of Dialga) is dead. She was Lawful-Aligned. 24 hours.*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 20, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

The light filtering through the castle windows dawns on a grisly scene. 

Computer parts litter the great hall, spreading outward from the remains of BMO, laying facedown on the carpet, apparently having been smashed to bits.

*BMO (J. Squirtles Addams) is dead. They were Lawful-Aligned. 24 hours.*


----------



## see ya (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

...Welp, if no one else is going to say anything here...

*Tree Trunks*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

With time ticking, and daylight running out, Finn makes a quick decision, hefting his mighty blade and picking one of the remaining people. Tree Trunks is sadly the one whom he chooses, and she quickly falls at his blade.

*Tree Trunks (Flora) is dead. She was Lawful-Aligned. 24 Hours.*


----------



## Monoking (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

... We are all gonna die.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

When dawn comes on the final day, Marceline, Finn and the Flame Princess are nowhere to be found. Susan Strong searches the castle in a state of confusion and fear, nothing to be seen of the others except for the spatters of blood and other fluids. She made point to avoid the room where they had brought the bodies to keep them out of sight.

When she does find them, she doesn't like what she sees one bit.

Finn is holding Marceline to the ground, his sword stabbed through her chest and into the floor, directly in the path of the sunlight from the window as the light creeps in. The vampire is struggling, but the young boy has her immobilized. Off to the side, Flame Princess blazes bright, watching the scene with wide yellow eyes and a smile. The sun soon overtakes the pinned vampire, and she screams out in agony as her flesh and skin melt away under the burning light.

(*Marceline the Vampire Queen is dead. She was Lawful-Aligned.*)

When the deed is done, Finn dislodges his sword from the stone floor with little effort, and turns to Susan, blue eyes blazing.





As his hat moves up his forehead a bit from his movement, the red, burnt skin and orange fire gem embedded in his forehead become visible. Bringing his sword to bear, the young human boy approaches the cowering woman who is likely the only other human left in Ooo.

"_Kill her_," comes the voice of the Flame Princess, as she moves toward the two, flames growing brighter, casting a reddish glow over the scene.

Finn takes another step closer, extending a hand down and touching Susan's face almost tenderly, tilting her to look at him. Behind him, the Flame Princess burns even brighter, flickering as if laughing. She moves close enough to touch Finn, wrapping her glowing arms around his neck, the effects of the Fire Gem protecting him from her burns.

"You all were fools," the fire elemental hisses. "You couldn't believe that your _Hero_ could betray you. Well, he's my _Prince_ now... _Kill her!_"

Finn does not hesitate this time.

*The Mafia has gained control of the vote - the Mafia Team - Finn the Human (Sunflower) and Flame Princess (Squirrel) - win!*


----------



## Coloursfall (May 22, 2012)

*Re: What Time is it? Mafia Time!*

*Roles:*

*Finn the Human:*
The brave and noble human hero of Ooo, Finn is deceptively small for his great strength. He fights for justice and saves those in need, and is a gentleman to ladies, especially princesses. But, he also has a stubborn streak and is rash at times, sometimes letting his heart determine his actions.  Finn is armed with his Demon-Blood Sword.

[And sometimes, Finn is easily swayed... He has fallen for the Flame Princess hard, and would do nearly anything for her sake, though, usually, murder is out of the question... Usually.  A little bit of isolation and a Domination spell should take care of that.  Finn is the secondary mafia, under the Flame Princess. He also has a night action of his own; every other night, he can take any night action directed at the Flame Princess in her stead, good or bad. Otherwise, he behaves as normal for his role; he may discuss with the Flame Princess freely, though when they disagree on the target, she will have the final say. If she dies, he takes over the head of the mafia, the effects of the spell still lingering, and driven by grief.]

*Jake the Dog:*
Finn's best friend and brother, Jake is a magical dog with strechy powers that let his take almost any shape. He is a bit on the lazy side, but he's also just as noble as Finn, and seems to be more smart than him most of the time. He is always there for his friends, however, with a bit of advice or a song.  Jake is armed with his Stretchy Powers.

[Jake is also not scared of death, and if fact, would protect his friends to the bitter end if it would mean his own demise.  Jake is the Bodyguard, and may select one player a night to defend. However, he isn't the greatest in some kinds of combat, so there is a catch: 50% of the time, Jake will block any death attempt on his ward with no ill effect on either party, but the other 50% will spell his own end to defend his ward. However, if Finn was killed in the day or night before, he will always defend his ward the best he can, resulting in a for-sure killblock.]
*
Princess Bubblegum:*
The benevolent ruler of the Candy Kingdom, Princess Bubblegum is a very intelligent young woman, creating all sorts of interesting formulas and equations. She also has a bit of a crazy streak to her, though, prone to mad science and other such odd things. But at the end of the day, she means well. Princess Bubblegum is armed with SCIENCE.

[And being skilled at science, it would be only logical that the Princess would know a lot about the bodies of all kinds of creatures, and how they work, as well as knowing formulas for every occasion and using materials on hand. Princess Bubblegum serves as a Doctor, targeting one player a night to protect from death. Her healing will override even multiple attempts on the same target in one night. If Marceline was killed in the Day or Night phase before, she may heal two targets instead of one on that night. She may communicate out of thread with Lady Rainicorn.]

*Marceline The Vampire Queen:*
A trickster and musician, Marceline is a very playful girl, despite being a thousand years old. She is a daredevil and a lover of new experiences and pranks. She can survive on draining the colour red from things instead of blood if she needs to, and is capable of flight, being a vampire. Marceline is armed with her Axe Bass.

[Marceline's skill with her Axe Bass and voice is incredible, and she knows it - she plays and sings for people all the time. If Marceline chooses, she can pick one player a night to play her Bass for, keeping them entranced for the whole night. This prevents the player from making use of their night action, treating it as if it never happened. If Princess Bubblegum has been killed in the Day or Night phase before, she may block two players instead of one.]

*Ice King:*
Disagreeable, short-tempered and annoying, the Ice King is usually found kidnapping princesses and being fought by Finn and Jake. But he also seems to want to be friends with them as well, and doesn't seem to fully realize how his actions are wrong. Ice King is armed with his Ice Powers.

[It seems that Ice King has found out a way to use his kidnapping constructively - if he steals one person away in the night, no-one can kill them!  Once a night, Ice King can pick one player to steal away for the night, preventing them from being targeted by other night actions, though they cannot make their own either. However, most people don't really take too well to being kidnapped... If inspected, Ice King will show up as mafia.]

*Lady Rainicorn:*
Laid-back and cheerful, Lady Rainicorn is the companion of Princess Bubblegum and girlfriend of Jake. She is friendly, though only being able to speak Korean makes it hard to talk to people who don't. 

[Lady Rainicorn can use her powers, as well as some things she learned from Princess Bubblegum, to make herself useful as an emergency doctor. When Princess Bubblegum is killed, Lady becomes a doctor - untill then, she is roleless.  If Jake was killed in the Day or Night phase before, she may heal two targets instead of one on that night, if her powers are active.  She may also communicate out of thread with Princess Bubblegum.]

*BMO:*
A living video game system, BMO lives with Finn and jake in their treehouse. It plays with them often, and is a good friend and housemate. BMO is naive and playful, and tries its best to help.

[BMO, as a computer (even a tiny video-game playing one), can do a lot of stuff if programmed to, and being alive, it can program itself! Once a night, BMO can select one dead player and one live player to target, and will use the dead player's night action on the live target. It will not be told what action they used, unless that is necessary (such as in an inspection).] 

*Flame Princess:*
The Flame Princess is a hot-headed and wild girl, unused to life outside her Fire Kingdom and not being sealed inside a lamp. She is naive and passionate, but quick to anger. She is very strong, but putting out any of her flames will hurt her. Flame Princess is armed with potent fire magic.

[And it's this nativity that spells the downfall of everyone else. A spiral of fear and depression triggered by being trapped in a strange place caused her to snap and cling to the person she cared most about here - her Prince Finn. Flame Princess is the lead mafia, giving the order of who to kill and when. She overrides Finn's opinion on who to kill if they disagree. If she dies, Finn takes over the mafia faction in her stead.]

*Lumpy Space Princess:*
A temperamental, bratty teen, LSP is a bit unpredictable and selfish, but she means well (usually). She loves to gossip, though is rather prone to misunderstanding things and getting jealous. As a Lumpy Space Person, she can float at will. Lumpy Space princess is unarmed.

[And as a gossip and teenager, why wouldn't she put that to use in a life-or-death situation? And the ability to float really helps one stay out of sight. Once a night, LSP can pick a person to follow around and find out their alignment - Mafia or Innocent. Some roles may give misleading information, however.]

*Tree Trunks:*
A small, older elephant lady, Tree Trunks is a skilled baker of apple pies and grower of apples. She's very polite and kind, and has strong morals.

[Unfortunately, this also means she doesn't want to take part in this murder buisness. As such, she is Vanilla for role.]

*Susan Strong:*
Susan is a very large woman, and despite that, she's pretty shy. She's also very strong, as her name implies. It is unknown is she's really human or hyooman - only Finn knows. 

[Her strength is going to make it hard for anyone trying to hurt her, though she will go down eventually, effectively making her one-shot bulletproof. If targeted during the night, she will survive one attack.]

*Me-Mow:*
A tiny cat assassin, Me-Mow doesn't look very scary, but she is skilled, despite only being a Second Class. She's clever and calculating, carrying all kinds of tiny murder implements. She wants to become a full-fledged assassin.

[And luckily, those skills will come in handy. She has some kind of protection, even if it's only the little vial of poison. Me-Mow can target a single player once during the game at night, to kill. The shot will not be wasted if she is stopped before being able to use it, but will be if blocked after.]


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 22, 2012)

FFF-  

Can you post what happened every night?


----------



## see ya (May 22, 2012)

The night actions are gonna be posted later. Just letting you know that they'll be up eventully.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (May 22, 2012)

I was essentially a healer!!!! ;_;


----------



## Coloursfall (May 23, 2012)

*Finn the Human:* Sunflower
*Jake the Dog:* Blastoise Fortooate
*Princess Bubblegum:* LS99
*Marceline The Vampire Queen:* Raichie Belle
*Ice King:* Chief Zackrai
*Lady Rainicorn:* Control of Dialga
*BMO:* J. Squirtles Addams
*Flame Princess:* Squirrel
*Lumpy Space Princess:* HighMoon
*Tree Trunks: *Flora
*Susan Strong:* Coroxn
*Me-Mow:* K'yoril

--

_Night 0_
PB heals SELF
Ice King kidnapps LSP
LSP investigates Finn (blocked)
Jake Protects Finn
FP + Finn Attack Ice King

_Day 1_
Abstain

_Night 1_
Jake protects LSP 
FP + Finn Attack LSP (50/50 roll - hit blocked; Jake dies)
LSP investigates PB (Lawful)

_Day 2_
Me-Mow lynched (Lawful)

_Night 2_
LSP investigates Marceline (Lawful)
BMO Channels Ice King at Marceline
FP + Finn Attack LSP

_Day 3_
Abstain

_Night 3_
FP + Finn attack Princess Bubblegum
BMO Channels Jake at Marceline

_Day 4_
Lady Rainicorn lynched (Lawful)

_Night 4_
FP + Finn attack BMO
BMO Channels Lady Rainicorn at Marceline

_Day 5_
Tree Trunks lynched (Lawful)

_Night 5_
FP + Finn attack Marceline

_Day 6_
Mafia Win!


----------



## Zero Moment (May 24, 2012)

...

Fuck!


----------



## Coroxn (May 27, 2012)

We so utterly fail.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys, have some drabble-oneshot-things I did for the night deaths! :D

*Night 0-*
The captives have all gone to bed, wary, though some choose to sneak out and put their skills to use… One of these people is Ice King, who wanders the halls after hiding away his captive, Lumpy Space Princess, for the night. The sound of a door closing somewhere seems to startle him, and he turns quickly, only to find Finn standing there. The two stare at each other for a few moments, then Ice King laughs.

“Hehe! Finn, you surprised me… Don’t worry, I’m not going to try anything…”

Finn doesn’t respond, instead lifting his sword in both hands.

“…Finn?”

--

*Night 1-*
“Don’t worry, LSP, I’ll make sure nothin’ happens to you,” Jake says, nodding his head a bit as he walks with the aforementioned princess through the halls, stretched so to form a sort of living shield around her.

“Thanks Jake. This place lumps, I can’t wait ta go home and—”

Before she can finish that sentence, a figure steps out from the next hallway, into the moonlight.

“Finn? Why’re you out of bed, it’s late. Were you worried about LSP too?”

Jake stretches a bit forward to see the human boy better, but stops when he catches a glimpse of something poking out from under his hat - an orange gemstone, and seared flesh. The dog starts to growl, immediately picking up on something not being right about his buddy. But before he could act on that feeling, Finn vaults over his head, blade flashing red in the moonlight as he tries to attack LSP. Jake blocks that stroke with a quick extension of his body, gaining a bleeding gash for his effort, and sending Finn crashing to the ground.

A furious battle ensues, Finn relentlessly trying to attack Jake’s ward, and Jake parrying each blow he can.

--

*Night 2-*
“Did you check her out…? See if she’s okay?”

“Yeah. She’s lumpin’ weird though, but doesn’t seem bad.”

“Thanks LSP… I was worried about Marcy. Thanks for looking for me.”

But before the teen could answer her friend, there was the flash of a blade and a sharp pain, soon over.

--

*Night 3-*
Princess Bubblegum sits at the large table, looking at her hands. Finn had left her a message under her door saying he wanted her to meet him and a friend (who, though?) here, but where was he? She didn’t react much when she heard footsteps, just rolling her eyes at how late the boy hero was.

“Finn, I’ve been waiting for almost fifteen…”

She trails off when, upon turning around, she saw Finn standing there, with the unmistakable blazing outline of Flame Princess at his side. Was this his friend…? She’d never met the girl herself, but she’d heard…things. And they weren’t good things, either. And then, the young fire elemental speaks.

“Kill her.”

The candy princess gets to her feet upon hearing this, startled and prepared to run, but Finn was too quick, despite his hesitation, dropping his sword with a clang and running at her, pinning the older girl down to the floor. He holds her down, hands on her shoulders, as he sits on her hips, looking down at that pink face. He can see the fear in her, and she can see him fighting inside his own head, to no avail… He wraps his hands around her throat, tears welling and then spilling down his face as he squeezes, unable to break the control of the Fire Gem, forced to watch the life drain from the face of the first girl he loved, and still loves.

After, under the watchful eye of Flame Princess, he lifts Princess Bubblegum’s body into his arms, placing her on the table and gently smoothing out her dress.

--

*Night 4-*
Finn is still shaken up about the previous night, trailing quietly behind Flame Princess as she picks a new victim, letting her do the work this time. She has picked a weapon to disguise the distinctive tell of her fire powers, and she now hefts a broken bit of statue in her glowing hands, the stone burnt in places. She picks the first one she stumbles upon, and poor BMO doesn’t know what hit him


----------



## Zexion (May 28, 2012)

Those are really good, Coloursfall.


----------

